# Mad Max: Fury Road Giveaway Contest Announcement



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*Mad Max: Fury Road Blu-ray Giveaway Contest*








*Warner Bros* and *HTS* have teamed-up for an exciting Blu-ray Giveaway! That's right folks, we are featuring a Giveaway contest for _Mad Max: Fury Road_! _Mad Max _was a box office smash and the Blu-ray release features an incredible Dolby Atmos track. This is one you definitely want in your collection. Entry into this Giveaway is easy and won't disqualify HTS members from participating in the current miniDSP Giveaway promotion! Read the official _Mad Max: Fury Road_ review, here!

*Click here for all the details!*​


----------

